# Horses that tip/throw their water buckets over



## maginn (30 October 2009)

As the title really.  I have a substantial water bucket (double size) with a brick in the bottom, but most nights my youngster likes to tip it over soaking her bed in the process.  Apart from buying buckets that hang off the wall, does anyone have any ingenious ideas to prevent this.


----------



## kerilli (30 October 2009)

have you tried putting your one in a black rubber bucket (the thick ones made of car tyres), i do that with my stubbs water bucket (it just fits inside) and it gives a lot more solidity and traction on the floor.
i had one who kept knocking her bucket over and so i fixed clip-hooks (the ones on a metal plate) to the wall about a foot above the ground, and clipped the handles, this worked really well.


----------



## Vikki89 (30 October 2009)

do you use the softer buckets (can push sides in) or the hard buckets, my yougster used to do this last year but when i changed his bucket over to a hard one he stopped.

only other thing i can think of is to put the bucket in the middle of a tyre


----------



## icestationzebra (30 October 2009)

Put the bucket in an old car tyre - works a treat!


----------



## Fanatical (30 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Put the bucket in an old car tyre - works a treat! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, this is what I do. Mine sometimes still trys to tip it over as I find the tyre dragged but he hasn't yet managed to get it out of the tyre.


----------



## Nosey (30 October 2009)

Kerillis idea sounds good!
I use the wall buckets with clips as i have had so many horses over the years do this. They are much easier and cleaner. Alt you could try the heavy round Stubbs type ones that are almost small water trough size.


----------



## louisevictoria (30 October 2009)

I have tried tyres etc with my mare nothing worked - now she has bucket holders and 2 smaller buckets I have to cable tie the buckets into the holder. I clean out and give them a good scrub every few days.


----------



## titchy (30 October 2009)

I had success with a very soft Gorilla type bucket - large size around £8.  My inquisitive NF pony found it very difficult to tip over as it is so flexible.    I use it in my field shelter in the winter if the main trough is in danger of freezing over. 

Might be worth a try.


----------



## PennyJ (30 October 2009)

I have a tubtrug (holds 2 buckets of water size) inside a Landrover tyre at the top and a smaller tyre below.  She would have to lift it out to tip it over now.  I have to say it works


----------



## CBFan (1 November 2009)

Mine is a swine for doing this too - I feel for you - he picks his up to tip over... the only thing that stopped him was 3 large bricks inside the biggest size tub trug ... I also have a large stubbs tub which he hasn't yet got over **touches wood**


----------



## mahorse (3 November 2009)

I had to resort to a corner manger for my wb.  3 days running of the stable looking like a swimming pool was enough for me.  She drinks so much overnight that a bucket in a tyre would not be enough


----------



## DW Team (3 November 2009)

My young colt used to do this every night so I know how frustrating this can be.  He also managed to turn the tap on and flood his box.  Final straw was when little so and so managed to get the tap off the wall. 
I solved the problem with one of the vey big stubbs buckets with 3 house bricks in the bottom.  But thinking about your problem another way might be to make a haybar type corner and drop the bucket behind into the corner.


----------

